# Lowndes County lease looking for members



## trubluau (Apr 26, 2013)

1000 acres in southwest Lowndes co. looking for 2 members. QDM family oriented. total of 5 members at $2,000 each. Each member can kill 2 bucks and 3 does. 229-560-5884


----------



## 150CLASS (Apr 27, 2013)

could you provide list of rules,pics,aireal photo or description of prop for google earth...thanks


----------



## trubluau (May 8, 2013)

*bump*

ntx


----------



## trubluau (May 27, 2013)

2 spots still available.


----------



## mainframe142 (May 29, 2013)

What is the QDM rule= 130 class?


----------



## southerndraw (May 30, 2013)

Any big creekbottoms?


----------



## steve j (May 30, 2013)

shoot me a pm i am intrested map and rules please


----------



## 150CLASS (Jun 1, 2013)

could you please post rules, map, buck class minium, trailer elect and water etc...thanks


----------



## tater333 (Jul 10, 2013)

is this club full?


----------



## mlarose (Dec 30, 2013)

Please let me know if you will have openings for 2014/2015.  Thank you.


----------



## Robert van assen (Nov 17, 2014)

I'd like to know what you have any opening's in the club. My name is Robert Van Assen,I've been hunting for 50 years.lost our lease .I'm from fl. My email is robcadlex@gmail.com. Or 352-212-4084


----------

